# Can I Feed My Rbta This?



## crazy banana (Jan 8, 2009)

Can I feed my RBTA Tilapia (sp is wrong) from the local sea food deli? Any other foods I can get for it from the super market?

Thanks.


----------



## soitsbig (Jul 30, 2005)

Yes talapia filets are fine. Read around lots of people here use it so do I.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

by RBTA i assume your referring to red bubble tip anemone?

if so then i would suggest, krill, mysis shrimp, frozen cube food, silversides, strips of squid maybe. not sure about talapia though. great for red bellies not so much for an anemone i wouldnt of thought so.

however unless you want make him swell up and get bigger or induce splitting theres no need to feed him very often. maybe once a week offer a few bits and pieces and see if it takes it.

do you have any other fish in the tank? usually the rbta will be bale to scavenge some left over food when you feed the fish.


----------



## crazy banana (Jan 8, 2009)

Pair of gold stripe maroon clowns. I am trying to get it to swell and split. I have been feeding it mysid shrimp on and off, just looking for something else to give as the mysid make my tank smell for some reason. Where can I get the squid/silversides/krill? What kind of shrimp?

Thanks.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

any sort of shrimps should be fine.

your LFS should stock a good range of foods for saltwater fish, these same foods will be fine for you anemone. if not go to a fish market and see what they have on offer.

i would suggest to start feeding it every 2-3 days slowly adding to its diet. see if he accepts it and starts to swell. dont go over board. let the anemone decide how fast it wants to grow and split. good clean stable water quality will also help immensely it its health


----------



## crazy banana (Jan 8, 2009)

So regular deli shrimp is accaptable? My LFS don't have much selection.
Thanks.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Raw shrimp will be fine.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

yes will be fine.


----------

